# Looking for Game to join.



## Eolin (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi.

I'm new to The City, and I'm hoping to find a good 3.5 DnD game to join.

Let me know if you need a new player.


----------



## WSmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Which city?


----------



## Taliesin (Feb 21, 2008)

*Manhattan Game*

I run a bimonthly game on the lower east side and am looking for a single player. Check out my other post:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=217365


----------



## cutter (Mar 5, 2008)

What city are you looking for?  We play a bi-monthly game outside of pittsburgh


----------

